# Leatt 3df vs Ortema ortho-max Jacket ves Protektorenjacke



## crxtuner (17. April 2019)

Hi, ich suche eine neue Protektorenjacke für den Bikepark.
Entweder die Leatt 3df Airfit body protector oder die Ortema Max jacket( evtl enduro version)

Welche der o.g. ist bequemer im Bikepark? Vom Schutz her sollten beide gut sein.
Passen bei der Enduro max noch Ellenbogenprotektoren dazu z.b ion e pact?

Vielen Dank


----------



## rakoth (23. April 2019)

Habe die Ortema Enduro Jacke - auch im Bikepark. Da kann man problemlos  noch Ellenbogenprotektoren anziehen.
Finde die Jacke richtig genial, bequem und man fühlt sich gut geschützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK85 (23. April 2019)

Unterscheiden sich die max und enduro Version nur darin das es keine Ellenbogen Schützer hat und die restlichen Protektoren sind identisch?


----------



## rakoth (23. April 2019)

RK85 schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich die max und enduro Version nur darin das es keine Ellenbogen Schützer hat und die restlichen Protektoren sind identisch?


Ja. Und die Enduro Version hat noch ein Klettband um den Bauch. Protektoren sind sonst die gleichen drin


----------



## forest2000 (12. Mai 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Habe die Ortema Enduro Jacke - auch im Bikepark. Da kann man problemlos  noch Ellenbogenprotektoren anziehen.
> Finde die Jacke richtig genial, bequem und man fühlt sich gut geschützt.



Ich hänge mich hier dran: Du sagst "auch im Bikepark"... Würdest Du die Orrthema auch bei Enduro-Kurbeltouren anziehen oder ist sie dafür viel zu dick?

Besten Dank + Grüße


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Juni 2019)

rakoth schrieb:


> Ja. Und die Enduro Version hat noch ein Klettband um den Bauch. Protektoren sind sonst die gleichen drin


Die Ortema Max hat auch einen Bauchgurt.hat die Enduro dann zwei?


----------



## Lando555 (22. Juni 2019)

Hatte auch die beiden und die POC auf der Liste. Will mich jetzt nicht selbst kopieren, aber hier habe ich was dazu geschrieben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uebersicht-protektoren.122081/page-63#post-15964330


----------

